# Help!! A tree ate my bicycle!!!



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I saw this picture the other day on facebook associated with it's false story according to snopes.com. Nevertheless, trees do amazing things and this is proof!

Check out the video on Snopes…. amazing!

http://www.snopes.com/photos/natural/bicycle.asp


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

That really is cool!


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

One of the instructors in my woodworking class, told us he found a cork screw in the middle of a peice of wood he was turning. It's not quite as big as this bike but trees will grow around things. If this tree really grew around this bike, do you think the bike tires were touching the ground when it was left behind? Now that I think about it I remember taking a drive up to sequoia national park. While hiking a trail featuring huge redwoods I enjoyed seeing this tree growing around a large boulder that's bigger then a Hummer. I found a similar picture on Google images. This reminds me how small humans are in our world.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

That is cool….....loving that picture.

AKA…......Woodchic


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Aaron - No the tires weren't touching the ground -
Snopes alludes to the idea that somebody moved the bike there after it was abandoned.

Trees grow "adding material to the top" rather than pushing up ou of the ground.

this is why embedded civil war musket balls are still only 4 feet off the ground

Somebody found the kids bike and chained it to the tree at its current height.


----------



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)

I once saw an old bulldozer sitting at the edge of a farm pasture with a tree growing through the middle of it. The tree truck was probably 12 inches in diameter.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

While resawing some crotch walnut I found the complete skeleton of a mouse. I have also found some bullets but nothing like a bicycle!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have found barbed wire, nails, stones and the like. I know someone that found an engagement ring that somebody tossed and it found its way into a crouch in the tree and grew over it. Gives a lot credance to using metal detectors.


----------

